# A New LCD



## Tyrion (Jul 28, 2007)

I have been using a 19 inch mammoth from the stone ages. I have decided i want an new monitor

Here are the facts:

I have been looking at around a $200 give or take 50

I do light gaming and only run my games at bearable fps. (Call of Duty 4, Company of Heroes)

My video card is an 8600 gt

I have heard LCD don't change well from the recommended resolutions. Since I want to run games i am wandering if they are capable of lowering resolution

I would prefer a 22 inch monitor (wide screen) but I am not sure if I will be able to lower the resolution to play the games.

Should I go with a 19 inch?

Any recommendations would be appreciated!


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I use this one and haven't experienced a problem from the day I got it home. I use it for games, photo editing and everything else you con think of. Changing res doesn't bother it one bit.
http://www.samsung.com/ca/products/monitor/lcd_widescreen/ls22mewsfvxaa.asp


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Go for glass man.. Forget LCD's .. Dead Pixcels .. LOW refresh rates .. Native resoulutions..

CRT or Plasma .. LCD"S are dead .. Very soon they will have fianlly learned you have to protect the screen from pets and such.

Just my opinion .. 

I'm Not a gamer but ALL the gamers I know use CRT's cause they are faster.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Space Cowboy said:


> Go for glass man.. Forget LCD's .. Dead Pixcels .. LOW refresh rates .. Native resoulutions..
> 
> CRT or Plasma .. LCD"S are dead .. Very soon they will have fianlly learned you have to protect the screen from pets and such.
> 
> ...


I guess you didn't read the specs on mine... 2 ms is quite fast wouldn't you say. 

Um.... what's a dead pixel? I have never had that problem.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Guyzer said:


> I guess you didn't read the specs on mine... 2 ms is quite fast wouldn't you say.
> 
> Um.... what's a dead pixel? I have never had that problem.


2ms is fast, more than fast enough for gaming. In my opinion so long as you are under 8ms ghosting shouldn't be an issue and most decent LCD screens will be under that now

SC is stuck a little in the past with his opinion on LCDs, the speed is more than adequate, refresh rates don't have the same impact as they do (regarding flicker) with CRTs (60Hz is fine on a LCD and won't cause eye strain). You do have to baby the screens though as they can get marked up easily and dead pixels can be a problem, I've heard of them but never actually seen a screen plagued by even one.

Being a gamer and going widescreen could be an issue as right now games offer weak support for widescreen monitors and if they games you play don't offer it you will be looking at distorted images, LCD's don't look near as good running out of their native resolution either so if your graphics card is weak and you have to drop the res to play you will be dealing with a blurry image


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 28, 2007)

GASP!!!


Sorry for my annoyance but I am definetly getting LCD. I have had my CRT a long time and i have seen my friends wide screen (absolutely beautiful). I am not sure what your talking about not being compatible since all my games going back three years are wide screen compatible
PC magazine explicitly favored LCD of plasma for price per performance.

I know your trying to be helpful but all I want to know if i should get a 22 inch or a 19.

The main point here is this question 
CAN A LCD lower resolution without to badly screwing up the image

Thank for your help


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Tyrion said:


> I know your trying to be helpful but all I want to know if i should get a 22 inch or a 19.


Like I said before I have the 22" and would never consider going smaller again. If you can afford a 22" then get it. You won't regret it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

One issue with a higher resolution screen, there are more pixels. This is both good and bad. You need a faster video processor to produce the same frame rate on a 1,920 x 1,200 pixel screen than you would on something like a 1,280x1,024 pixel screen. Not a reason to avoid them, just something to consider.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

DarqueMist said:


> .... Being a gamer and going widescreen could be an issue as right now games offer weak support for widescreen monitors and if they games you play don't offer it you will be looking at distorted images, *LCD's don't look near as good running out of their native resolution* either so if your graphics card is weak and you have to drop the res to play you will be dealing with a blurry image


As I said you will loose image quality when you drop out of a LCD's native resolution. And you are wrong thinking all games going back 3 years are wide screen compatible. Many new very popular games require command line changes to make them take advantage of the extra space available on a widescreen. For example.
Battlefield 2 (and 2142)require that you add "+szx1920 +szy1920"(the two numbers being the resolution you want) to the target line for the game shortcut. Splinter Cell:Chaos Theory, Civ III, Gothic 3 you have to change the ini file. The list goes on with these minor tweaks to get games to use a widescreen fully. Thats just a few I've run across.

edit -JW makes good sense, if you have the graphics power go for it you won't be disappointed. I've been happily gaming on a 19" LCD for a couple years now and won't go back to CRT. I was merely trying to point out some downsides for you to consider


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

According to Samsung my 22" likes to be set at ( see pic ) and I love it. See second pic for refresh rate.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Tyrion said:


> ...CAN A LCD lower resolution without to badly screwing up the image ..


My 1600x1200 monitor looks fantastic at 1024x768 ... 
Which is probably higher resolution than most of the things I look at anyway.

Go get one where you can take it back if you don't like it ...
and in case it may have a dead pixel.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 28, 2007)

OkAY

I THINK i understand

Let me just double check

If i lower the resolution to the correct setting for games my 8600 gt can run a 22 inch widecreen lcd

At the moment i am running call of duty at 1280 by 1040 on my crt wth no lag

So...

I can get a 22 inch and run similar games at similar graphics quality by lowering the resolution. right?

I am planning to run everything else at recommended resolution

Am i right?

right now i am looking a the chimei 22 inch wide on newegg

How does that look

And thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Tyrion said:


> At the moment i am running call of duty at 1280 by 1040 on my crt wth no lag


???? a 1.23 aspect ratio driver for a 1.33 ratio monitor ???

You'll need to use the correct aspect ratio drivers for your new WS.
Does this perfect Circle/Square ... look round and square to you .. viewed full screen ??
or does it look shrunk in width by 8%


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 28, 2007)

I could not make it fill up my whole screen

it looks like a oval inside a rectangle with the Y axis being the longer


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Noyb said:


> ???? a 1.23 aspect ratio driver for a 1.33 ratio monitor ???
> 
> You'll need to use the correct aspect ratio drivers for your new WS.
> Does this perfect Circle/Square ... look round and square to you .. viewed full screen ??
> or does it look shrunk in width by 8%


Noyb why do you insist on confusing people that are considering a wide screen with that circle ? You tried it with me and you tried it with at least one other fellow and neither of us had a problem. Monitors ship with the proper drivers.

Make it easy on the guy and answer his question. Should he get a 19" or a 22" ? The answer is simple. Buy what you can afford.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Sorry .. I wouldn't have said anything if I hadn't spotted a problem.
Change your display setting to 1280x960 (1.33) if you want it to look round/square like it should.
1280/960=1.33

When you get a wide screen, You'll have to choose a ratio of (1.6).
Your 8600 card should have the other settings you need for it to look right .....
If you want to lower the resolution ... like you originally asked.
I hope this exercise has been informative ... You can always use the circle to test your settings.

a 22 inch wide screen (1.6) will be almost the same height as a 19 inch normal screen (1.33) ...
so I'd go 22 inch.

I don't particularly like buying a Monitor from somewhere .... (Like Newegg) ...
Where I can't take it back quickly if I don't like it.
Monitors can be like shoes .. You have to see if they fit .. and the small possibility of getting one with a bad pixel worries me. (I had this happen once)

Everything else .. I'll get from Newegg .. (my two new HDs should arrive today)

If you had a Image viewer/editor program like Irfanview ... http://www.irfanview.com/
You could have displayed it full screen .... Image n Fax viewer is sorta handicapped.
Hope I haven't confused you.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Get the 22" screen. I'm not famailiar with chimei brand, but the 22" reviews are pretty good at Newegg as are the specs, and the price. My preference is Samsung. I have the same 226BW Samsung as Guyser, plus 1 ea. Samsung -17" & 19" std. screen and 1-19" HannsG std. and 1-19"WS Acer. I've also bought a few 17-19" Std & WS ViewSonic, Acer, HannsG and Samsung for systems I've put to gether for others. All bought on line, most with MIR's and no freight or taxes. Have yet to receive one with any dead pixels. I also do not run any at their native resolution (one as low as 800x600) with no problems or distortions. If I needed another monitor I would not hesitate to give the chimei a try and will keep them in mind next there is a need.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks guys

You've convinced me to go with a 22

I am getting this one
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824252008

I will only be lowering the resolution a little for gaming

Is that any "sweet spots" for lowering the resolution and still getting a exceptable image?


----------

